# Contest Time!



## TxBrew (Nov 8, 2017)

Now we are post conversion and things are getting better (though still working on smaller issues). It's contest time!

*Prize*

Set of 4 Winemaking Talk wine glasses




*How to Enter*

Post an image you took to this thread, any subject, your face, wine glass, vineyard, dog, boat, flower, doesn't matter! Just something you took.
Have an avatar! Don't have one? Upload one here: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/account/avatar
In your reply, tag someone, could be anyone, even someone already in this thread, even me! Just type @ then start typing their name and it will appear.
In two weeks from the date of this thread I will pick a random winner!


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 8, 2017)

@TxBrew 
Have a great day.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 8, 2017)

@TxBrew , are you going to change “Recent Posts” to “New Posts” on the main forum bar?


----------



## AkTom (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## AkTom (Nov 8, 2017)

AkTom said:


> View attachment 44481





AkTom said:


> View attachment 44481


@BenardSmith


----------



## AkTom (Nov 8, 2017)

Well, at least I finally can almost figure this out.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 8, 2017)

@wineforfun


----------



## heatherd (Nov 8, 2017)

@Boatboy24


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 8, 2017)

Leseee, I am calling out @heatherd , not just because she is just above me, but in gratitude for the many mentions and likes she has provided!

Now, it is picture time!


----------



## heatherd (Nov 8, 2017)

Aw shucks.


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 9, 2017)

Just another tricky day at the office. 

@ceeaton 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 9, 2017)

View attachment 44494
Eat your damn oatmeal @sour_grapes


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 9, 2017)

@mainshipfred


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 9, 2017)

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 44494
> Eat your damn oatmeal



Hey 'Bus! ( @olusteebus ) you forgot this part:



> In your reply, tag someone, could be anyone, even someone already in this thread, even me! Just type @ then start typing their name and it will appear.



I volunteer to be called out if you want to edit your post


----------



## bkisel (Nov 9, 2017)

Is there a place I can go to find a list of all the images I've posted to date?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2017)

@sour_grapes - (picked you at random)

Meet the ultimate watermelon wine enthusiast...


----------



## bkisel (Nov 10, 2017)

@geek & @ceeaton (Because we're friends both on and off WMT. Maybe they'll bring me some luck?)
.
.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 10, 2017)

This picture is posted in the spirit of @dcbrown73 !



***Bonus cool points if anyone can guess specifically what it is!***

Edit- nevermind. The guys at work basically got it in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 11, 2017)

@TxBrew hope everybody enjoys this


----------



## Julie (Nov 11, 2017)

Olustee


olusteebus said:


> View attachment 44494
> Eat your damn oatmeal @sour_grapes


I edited your post and then realized I should let you know what I did! I put a space between oatmeal and @sour_grapes so the tag would work.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 12, 2017)

@jgmann67, @Boatboy24, @heatherd. @mainshipfred, @bkisel, @Brian55, and a few others who I can recall their usernames - all people I've had the pleasure to meet who frequent this site. If I missed you it's because I'm drinking wine, probably too much of it...

This image greeted me one afternoon a while back, had to go get the camera. @jgmann67's house is under that rainbow.


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 12, 2017)

@Julie 
Babygirl at our place this summer. She's growing up way too fast


----------



## VillaVino (Nov 12, 2017)

Rainbow over vineyard the evening of the eclipse.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 13, 2017)

@4score, here is my pic


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 13, 2017)

@Jasper24.
Wine is a beautiful thing!


----------



## zimmer2 (Nov 13, 2017)

2017 Special draw bull

@bkisel


----------



## DomR (Nov 13, 2017)

lemon and gooseberry wines taking over wife's counter. @TxBrew


----------



## vaaccess (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew

Hope I'm going this right!












472E9457-0AAD-474F-AFC9-85883C93F61D



__ vaaccess
__ Nov 13, 2017
__ 1



Sunset


----------



## wmoehring (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew


----------



## HillPeople (Nov 13, 2017)

View media item 4129@grapeman


----------



## Ron0126 (Nov 13, 2017)

Roll Tide!


----------



## globalnavigator (Nov 13, 2017)

Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## CowboyRam (Nov 13, 2017)

View media item 4550
Wine rack built out of reclaimed barnwood.


----------



## Zintrigue (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew 

Here we go!




View from my porch.

Cheers.


----------



## 4score (Nov 13, 2017)

@Busabill


----------



## trolo (Nov 13, 2017)

@Hokapsig


----------



## Peter Gaulton (Nov 13, 2017)

TxBrew said:


> Now we are post conversion and things are getting better (though still working on smaller issues). It's contest time!
> 
> *Prize*
> 
> ...


@BernardSmith


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew 
My old motorcycle..


----------



## Pibennett (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew
Hope I did this right! Photo of wine I made for the Memphis Italian Festival .


----------



## jhegg (Nov 13, 2017)

zimmer2 said:


> View attachment 44622
> 2017 Special draw bull


Now that is worth a glass of wine!


----------



## CCR (Nov 13, 2017)

Last year's fun wine making. Time to read up on bottling and get that done this winter.
My Avatar is a fresco of Bacchus that was done in a cellar in France by my sister! 
Enjoy viewing, especially @TxBrew !


----------



## zimmer2 (Nov 13, 2017)

jhegg said:


> Now that is worth a glass of wine!


At the time a cold beer tasted good but later was the wine


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 13, 2017)

CCR said:


> Last year's fun wine making. Time to read up on bottling and get that done this winter.
> My Avatar is a fresco of Bacchus that was done in a cellar in France by my sister!
> Enjoy viewing, especially @TxBrew !View attachment 44646



Beautiful !!


----------



## Aquanator (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew Sweet!


----------



## Pavel314 (Nov 13, 2017)

http://s1346.photobucket.com/user/pavel314/media/riddling_zpsrbdxhgsr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

I started riddling my sparkling apple wine today.


----------



## Pavel314 (Nov 13, 2017)

That one worked. I started riddling my sparkling apple wine today, 11/13/2017.


----------



## Pavel314 (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew 

Forgot to do the tag.


----------



## shypuch (Nov 13, 2017)

TxBrew said:


> Now we are post conversion and things are getting better (though still working on smaller issues). It's contest time!
> 
> *Prize*
> 
> ...


----------



## Banzai88 (Nov 13, 2017)

First bottle of homemade wine. @TxBrew.


----------



## xune (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew This is a pretty cool contest you have going on! I hope you enjoy my photo of a morel mushroom!


----------



## DocDRB (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoy this one was a complete mistake @dcbrown73 looks like dandruff but I suspect yeast 


TxBrew said:


> Now we are post conversion and things are getting better (though still working on smaller issues). It's contest time!
> 
> *Prize*
> 
> ...


----------



## paizley (Nov 13, 2017)

@jaellehanako Darn, most of my photos are too large! This will have to do!


----------



## CA-Mouse (Nov 13, 2017)

@TxBrew I'll call you out... Mainly I want to see that old courthouse again!


----------



## anykine (Nov 13, 2017)

TxBrew said:


> Now we are post conversion and things are getting better (though still working on smaller issues). It's contest time!
> 
> *Prize*
> 
> ...


----------



## anykine (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey @TxBrew I'd like to win the glasses. Here's a photo


----------



## randicoot (Nov 14, 2017)

@TxBrew


----------



## garymc (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm mourning the loss of my shmoo roommate. He fell victim to the knife and made 12 quarts of canned pumpkni. @Tonio


----------



## wildhair (Nov 14, 2017)

OK, here's a pic. Changed my avatar and put in a tag or 2 - @wildhair @TxBrew When do I give you my address so you know where to send the glasses?

The new format is nice - tho I'm still on the learning curve.


----------



## applelover12 (Nov 14, 2017)

have a look at my wine - what do you think of the design?


----------



## applelover12 (Nov 14, 2017)

heatherd said:


> View attachment 44486
> 
> @Boatboy24


wow... is that ref for real?


----------



## applelover12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> @mainshipfred
> 
> View attachment 44495


nice...
here is mine.


----------



## bchilders (Nov 14, 2017)

Cooking for Veterans day meal this past weekend. We cooked 30 butts over hardwood coals.

@TxBrew


----------



## meadmaker1 (Nov 14, 2017)

@Bodenski


----------



## wolo50 (Nov 15, 2017)

I am a retired Air Force Pilot. This is a C-130. Our house was on final approach and I would rock the wings to let my kids know it was me and I would be home soon.


----------



## RRRwine (Nov 15, 2017)

@TxBrew 
Great idea to kick off new format.

Pictures from the 2017 Finneytown After Prom Charity wine tasting. Over 200 guests sampling 9 wines. Over $1500 raised through prizes all benefiting the After Prom Committee. After Prom aims to create a fun, safe, Alcohol free environment for our kids on that special evening. See Facebook for FinneytownAfterprom to see the exciting things we have done.


----------



## TallTexan (Nov 15, 2017)

@TxBrew


----------



## TallTexan (Nov 15, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> View attachment 44689
> @Bodenski


Precious! Identical twins?


----------



## cmsben61 (Nov 16, 2017)

@TxBrew


----------



## sadie (Nov 18, 2017)

@TxBrew


----------



## meadmaker1 (Nov 18, 2017)

TallTexan said:


> Precious! Identical twins?


Thankyou and yes. 
Grand daughter's


----------



## CA-Mouse (Nov 18, 2017)

sadie said:


> View attachment 44791
> @TxBrew


Beautiful! Where is this from?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 18, 2017)

cmsben61 said:


> View attachment 44736
> @TxBrew



Stole this for my avatar.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 18, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Stole this for my avatar.


Kinda looks like you...and kinda proud.


----------



## trolo (Dec 1, 2017)

So maybe I am late ... did anyone win?


----------



## sadie (Dec 3, 2017)

CA-Mouse said:


> Beautiful! Where is this from?


Kinkakuji Temple. Its in Kyoto, Japan.


----------



## CA-Mouse (Dec 3, 2017)

sadie said:


> Kinkakuji Temple. Its in Kyoto, Japan.



I would love to spend several hours there with my camera gear! Beautiful photo!


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 13, 2017)

I loved looking at all the photos! 2 weeks from Nov.8th has passed.Who won?


----------



## Brigitte (Dec 15, 2017)

vernsgal said:


> I loved looking at all the photos! 2 weeks from Nov.8th has passed.Who won?


----------



## beckerkorn (Dec 23, 2017)

The contest is over, but here's a lucky shot I got once ....


----------



## JohnT (Dec 25, 2017)

Who won?


----------



## cmsben61 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## globalnavigator (Feb 19, 2018)

cmsben61 said:


>


----------



## heatherd (Feb 19, 2018)

@TxBrew Who won????


----------

